# Gimp Craw (sbs)



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Decided to take pics as i was tying jigs for a swap on another forum. It is a simple tie, but i know they work well. Maybe not a true 'fly' to those die hard buggy whippers, but jigs this size can be thrown on larger WT rods, just learn the ways of the chuck and duck. The pics gave me a chance to experiment with my new camera. Got it as a Fathers day present to keep in my tackle bag..... thinking it is not the best choice for macro pics. Had a heck of a time getting colors and white balance to stay consistent. It might be better to just stay in the bag and do fish pics since it is mainly a waterproof cam.

Anyway, here is the Gimp Craw ( only one claw







)





1/16 jig
Black tipped, orange rabbit zonker
Black/orange barred rubber skirt
Brown silicone skirt
Black/orange variegated medium (forgot it in the picture)
Black thread


Wrap base layer of thread...



Tie in zonker strip...



Tie black/orange barred rubber skirt (antennae) to one side the length of the zonker strip...



Flip the jig, and fold the other end of the rubber skirt back and tie it in. Trim the end to match the other antennae...



Tie in the 3 silicone strips to the length of the hide in the zonker strip...



Fold back the other end of the 3 silicone strips and tie them in the same length as the opposite ends, just to end of the zonker hide. Wrap the looped end all the way up the the head...



Tie in the chenille...



Wrap the chenille up to the head...



Make 1 wrap of the chenille in front of the silicone to help lay it back some...



Whip finish and trim thread...



Trim the looped silicone to desired length...



Finished...


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice fly. Looks like a killer for smallies!!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Bow-man. They do work good with smallies in the river and have also had a few days when the crappie would tear them up in a local reservoir. Double the size and length and they are outstanding for largemouth.... but only able to throw those on spinning gear then.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

They look sick dude. Nice


----------

